
As a Man Thinketh – James Allen - cvaidya1986
https://www.gutenberg.org/files/4507/4507-h/4507-h.htm
======
godelmachine
One of the most profound books I have read

~~~
cvaidya1986
[http://en.heartfulness.org/about-
heartfulness/](http://en.heartfulness.org/about-heartfulness/)

